# Specialized SL2 2011 pics



## LeeBradySL2 (Oct 8, 2010)

Firstly hello to everyone, Ive been a roadie for years and owned a number of specialized bikes. Only just realised this forum existed!!

I thought I would post pics of my new SL2. 

When I saw the pics of the new 2011 line up i was smitten and just loved the satin carbon frame of the SL2. I also loved the S Works models but way too pricey. At the time of seeing them I was riding my Trek Madone which I had built up from a frameset with loads of carbon bits, ksyrium wheels etc etc.

All I was after was the SL2 frameset so opted to buy a complete bike and managed a fairly decent discount too. I stripped the bike down straight out of the box and swapped everything over from my madone onto the SL2 and put all the new SL2 parts on the madone and next day my Madone was on fleabay.

To cut a long story short I sold the madone for only £300 less than what I paid for the SL2 :thumbsup: which means I got myself a cracking SL2 frameset for only £300, I have a couple of mates who have done a similar thing.

Pics below of the SL2 fully built. (polar cs100 now replaced with a garmin edge 705 with cadence)


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yess!*

What a beauty! I have a 2010 pro in a flat black with the red accents on the handlebar tape, saddle, and pedals only. The red looks great on the frame.


----------



## Bob29er (Jul 19, 2010)

Don't ride it cross-chained like that!


----------



## hd tech (Aug 15, 2010)

I like it. I wish my Tarmac was flat black.


----------



## ScottSugi (Aug 31, 2010)

Pertee. I like it alot!


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Sweet looking bike you got there Lee! I think it's time for us to start the 2011 Tarmac Thread?? What do you guys think?


----------



## ScottSugi (Aug 31, 2010)

I thought there was one setup? But if there isn't, lets make it happen.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Bob29er: *Don't ride it cross-chained like that!*

It is not a problem. I shift to the large cogs very often for quick climbs with no problem. In mountain biking plenty of people ride 1x9 with no problems.


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

ops sorry


----------



## retokunaga (Aug 20, 2010)

Very nice Tarmac !! does anyone have same pics of the Tarmac Elite Apex in carbon/white/silver ? in the Specialized website its like gloss finish !!! thank;s


----------

